# Tethering with Lightroom CC



## Clare Booth

I have had lightroom 5 for years tethering on my MacBook and then the update to Sierra destroyed all tethering capabilities it appears.  So I have decided to trial Lightroom CC for my next shoot.  However "start tethering" does not come up.  I am used to lightroom continually crashing but the not tethering issue really affects my working day.  So is " start tethering" not appearing because I still have my lightroom 5 on my MacBook or in fact is  tethering  still a massive issue with canon, apple and adobe.  My camera is a Canon 5D mark 11 which I think is on the list for approved cameras.  Its always worked perfectly with lightroom 5 and El capitan or whatever was before that.  Updates seems to be more of a hindrance than a help.  I am happy to subscribe to the full Lightroom CC version BUT only if tethering is guaranteed.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Lightroom CC does not support tethering, but Lightroom Classic CC does. And Lightroom Classic CC is the current version of your old Lightroom 5.


----------



## Clare Booth

Thank you very much.  Brilliant.


----------

